# NC Bank & Pool Update



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WE did good yesterday, 2/2,,, I brought home 9. (Wish I caught 'em all! )

The three largest walleyes/ saugeyes went 21" & 2-20"ers.
the largest sauger was 17",,, FULL of eggs, no blood yet.
The big males were dry. 
The SAME GUY caught his limit AGAIN!!! AND a handfull of PUPPIES!
'The bank' was cold, windy, muddy, and full of floating CRAP!
Too much barge traffic made the water go up & down etc.etc.etc. & all the logs, sticks & plastic came with 'em!
You had to have 2oz of lead to keep 'em put!

Same program,,, fatheads on the bottom,,, WAY out.
But, my first 4 sauger hit close to shore. I casted out, drug it in 6" at a time & they hit right below the rip-rap.

I seen 25 sauger and walleyes go on the stringers at 'The Bank!' 
A cupla channel cats and about a DOZEN PUPPIES were also landed.
BUT I LEFT A LITTLE EARLY. (hint!)
I had to go fish some feeder creeks.
*I GOTTA TELL YA,,, THAT'S WHERE IT'S AT!! *

THANKS MUCH,,, TO THOSE LOCALS!!! The ones that showed me how to LAND THE BIG ONES!  (You keep tossing those jigs,,, I'll pour up some more for ya,,, this week end!)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's some pics


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy, thanks for the report. I plan on going Saturday, I'll be in
a black Lund tiller.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice report there my friend. Glad to hear it. Was gonna head down tomorrow, but a woman changed alll that...sure you can understand that. Well....*you could *if you've been single for 9 mos!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE Snake;
"If everyone concentrated on the important things in life, there'd be a shortage of fishing poles!!" "but a woman changed all that...
sure you can understand that. Well....you could if you've been single for 9 mos!!! " 

& "Fish Control My Brain" end quote. 

LMBO!!!
Well, (like we say when we fish,,,) SAVE SOME FOR US!!!
& GOOD LUCK!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks buddy...like how you turned my words/quotes every which way...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Thanks buddy...like how you turned my words/quotes every which way...


HEHEHEEEE! Right-On Huh?
I'm quite proud of that talent!! 

(now, if I could only catch a fish,,,)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just got done talking to my two friends. They fished the bank for 4 hours, tight-line'n,,, till they were soaked!
They put 5 sauger on the stringer and missed about 5 other hits.
They seen about 10 sauger caught.

Riverat showed up and started throwing his favorite chunk of 'rubber' and caught one heck of a dandy walleye!
(I'm sure he'll be on here to tell us just how big it was!) 
I was told that it had to go 6#+,,, & Like on his 4th or 5th CAST???


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I spent the early part of the morning on the wv side, went down to the 2nd rope. (Caught a 25" eye there Friday morn) didn't do to well so I packed up and went on the Ohio side. Was there all of 15 minutes and hook a 27" eye! Glad there was people there to witness her cuz she was sexy!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sexy is an understatement for that!!


----------

